# New Peak 5 Million candlepower spotlight



## The_Police (May 20, 2011)

I got this Peak 5 million candlepower rechargeable spotlight as a gift at my high school senior prom. ( Sorry about the small pics)
Enjoy 


















I even got some beamshots for those of you that are like me and love beamshot pics. ;D I can see the reflection of a stop sign that is 1 mile away from me.


----------



## omar (May 21, 2011)

That's pretty incredible, 1 mile away? I'm new to flashlights (high end) is this a fairly common capability?


----------



## The_Police (May 22, 2011)

Yes, if you have a really bright light (led or incandescent) and a parabolic, smooth, reflector.(please add more info to this if needed)  
This spotlight is just a baby when you compare it to the 20 million candlepower lights...


----------



## Groundhog (May 27, 2011)

Nice that they give you a little extra LED boost there right above the reflector - just in case you need 5,000,001 candlepower.


----------



## The_Police (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, It's nice if I want to just have enough light to see something up close, then I don't have to blind myself with the incandescent light...


----------



## firelord777 (May 30, 2011)

Why do you people keep saying incandescent? Its *HALOGEN* for crying out loud.


----------



## BVH (May 30, 2011)

Halogen bulbs *ARE* incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

omar said:


> That's pretty incredible, 1 mile away? I'm new to flashlights (high end) is this a fairly common capability?


 
No, its not a fairly common capability.. But stop signs are known to be very retro reflective, so can be seen more easily.
Even when it has a decent reflector quality, the actual output can not be much more than 350,000 cp, so a decent throw up to 750 meters can be expected.
The max luminance (surface brightness) of the Halogen bulb stands in the way of high throw..

Regards,

Ra.


----------



## The_Police (May 30, 2011)

So does that mean I'm lucky that my light can make things reflect from 1 mile away?? If the stop sign is reflecting, it's obviously throwing some amount of light that far. It also makes coyote's and coons eye's reflect from nearly 1 mile away too...


----------



## Ra (May 30, 2011)

The_Police said:


> So does that mean I'm lucky that my light can make things reflect from 1 mile away?? If the stop sign is reflecting, it's obviously throwing some amount of light that far. It also makes coyote's and coons eye's reflect from nearly 1 mile away too...



Stop sign's, coyote's and coons eye's,,, all retro reflectors: The small amount of light that reaches 1 mile, is reflected exactly towards you..
But you can always mod the monster to HID, then you'll reach the one mile for sure..

Ra


----------



## Chongker (May 30, 2011)

+1 on modding to HID

If you think what you have is bright then you haven't really seen anything yet


----------



## The_Police (May 30, 2011)

That would be really epic to mod it, but I have no idea where to start... I'm up for suggestions on this, hopefully it doesn't get too pricey to do. 

I don't think that it is the brightest light or anything, but it's definitely bright.


> If you think what you have is bright then you haven't really seen anything yet


 I have seen mega bright things like mrartillery's super Incan mag found here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?278201-17-000-lumens-of-incan-domination!-Mag-6D-64656-64657-*Beamshots-added* I know there are brighter, more epic things out there. The main idea of this thread was just to show a cool gift i got...


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 30, 2011)

15 million cp Thor, The big brother of the 5milliom cp spotlight, tops out at true 400,000 cps.

See this thread for a list of bright spotlights that the true beam candle powers have been measured.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ated-Short-Arc-amp-HID-spotlight-Lux-readings

Like others have pointed out, the 5million cp spot light would be a good modding host.


----------



## The_Police (May 31, 2011)

I'm interested in modding this, I just need advice and help because I have no experience at all with HID modding... 
I guess I also have a Vectorlite spotlight too, looks like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AMGYRQ/?tag=cpf0b6-20 It could maybe be modded too.

I would love to have a bright-as-hell light, my peak spotlight also looks cool, so it might as well be super bright too. 
Just throw suggestions at me, This sounds fun!


----------



## The_Police (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey! So I know this an old thread, but since writing this thread, I have installed/had experience with HIDs in my truck for headlights (In projector lenses of course!) and came up with this idea... What if I used a similar 12V HID kit that you'd use in a car/truck headlight with the ballast and all, and installed a 12V battery like this one http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315608-Custom-made-Mag-bezel-2-)&highlight= to power the HID in this spotlight?

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 23, 2015)

firelord777 said:


> Why do you people keep saying incandescent? Its *HALOGEN* for crying out loud.


Technically its an Incandescent Tungsten filament in a glass capsule filled with a Halogen fill gas.


----------



## The_Police (Oct 25, 2015)

UPDATE: I bought a 6000K 55W HID kit off Amazon, I still haven't bought the 12V battery since I'm looking for one that will fit in the light, but that's next on the parts list.


----------

